# Puffins, Guillemots and Razorbills



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2019)

The Auks, like Puffins, are fun birds. They congregate in large numbers on cliffs and islands, skim across the water or fly higher like rockets, and carry fish to their chicks. They are a treat to watch and photograph. So, I thought to start a thread dedicated to them, beginning with some shots from the Farne Islands, off the coast at Seahouses in Northumberland, which we visited this week. Here are two shots of Puffins flying back to their burrows with sand eels (taken on 5DIV with 400mm DO II).


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2019)

They are just so cute!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2019)

A couple taken by my wife using the 5DSR + 100-400mm II. The gulls were pretty vicious at mugging the Puffins for their sand eels, so the Puffins usually bolted down their burrows.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2019)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## digigal (Jun 9, 2019)

These are a couple from a few of years ago in Iceland past the nesting season so no fish (sad face) at the time we were there. Hopefully this time we go I'll get them with fish (happy face)


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2019)

Excellent pictures, digital.


----------



## miken (Jun 11, 2019)

Guillemot. Image taken on the Isle of May, Scotland. 
5DSR + 100-400mk2 @ 300mm


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2019)

Very nice picture, miken.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2019)

miken said:


> Guillemot. Image taken on the Isle of May, Scotland.
> 5DSR + 100-400mk2 @ 300mm
> View attachment 185029


Miken - a fine sharp image from my favourite of 5DSR and 100-400mm II for regular use! Here's one in flight taken on Farne in the last week with my favourite combo for small fast birds winging it, the 5DIV and 400mm DO II .


----------



## miken (Jun 11, 2019)

View attachment 185030



AlanF said:


> Miken - a fine sharp image from my favourite of 5DSR and 100-400mm II for regular use! Here's one in flight taken on Farne in the last week with my favourite combo for small fast birds winging it, the 5DIV and 400mm DO II .
> 
> View attachment 185031


Great shot. I held a 400DO and body for the first time recently and I'm sorely tempted, I was amazed at how light it is. I've already told myself no more gear though!


----------



## miken (Jun 11, 2019)

Razorbill.
Another Auk from the same trip to the Isle of May.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2019)

Great shot of a razorbill! The 5DSR proves its worth.


----------



## miken (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice one.
I've done a couple of sessions on the Farnes, several years ago now, with a chap I think called Billy Shears or similar. I really enjoyed it as well the cracking fish and chips in a seahouses cafe after being put back onshore. Farnes were also good for Shag, Arctic Tern, and Eider. Many Seals are viewable too just before landing.
Best,
Mike.


AlanF said:


> The Auks, like Puffins, are fun birds. They congregate in large numbers on cliffs and islands, skim across the water or fly higher like rockets, and carry fish to their chicks. They are a treat to watch and photograph. So, I thought to start a thread dedicated to them, beginning with some shots from the Farne Islands, off the coast at Seahouses in Northumberland, which we visited this week. Here are two shots of Puffins flying back to their burrows with sand eels (taken on 5DIV with 400mm DO II).
> View attachment 184998
> View attachment 184999


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2019)

Very nice picture, Well done, miken.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2019)

There are quite a few Guillemots there.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 12, 2019)

AlanF said:


> There are quite a few Guillemots there.



mmm..., why am I thinking about trees and a forest right now 
Nice shot Alan, no too frightened of humans are they?
W.


----------



## miken (Jun 13, 2019)

Guillemot
Isle of May scotland


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2019)

Beautiful shot, miken


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 18, 2019)

I've just returned from the Saltee Islands with Guy Edwardes. 5DIII 400mm f2.8 LIS and converters. We had very changeable conditions. Direct sun, over cast and downright heavy rain over our 6 sessions on the island. But it offered a wide variety of conditions to shoot in. Unfortunately, the wind was in the wrong direction for landing / flight / take off shots. So I concentrated on arty backlit, Silhouette and portrait type of images instead:


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2019)

Beautiful. I really like your pictures.


----------



## digigal (Jun 19, 2019)

All your pictures are getting me excited! We leave in about 36 hrs for a week of shooting in the Farne Is. (staying in Seahouses) and then we fly on to Iceland and spend a week shooting on Grimsey Is. off the north coast shooting the puffins and sea birds there. I particularly like your shots, GMC Photo--I'm a sucker for anything backlit and yours have such nice interest to them with the texture and behavior components. Looking forward to the trip.
Catherine


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2019)

Another Guillemot.
The scarcer bridled form. Isle of May, Scotland.




A


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2019)

Beautiful shot, miken.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 29, 2019)

From the Farnes, one year ago tomorrow - where does the time go?

All with the 7D Mk II and 100-400mm Mk II.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2019)

Beautiful series, Keith.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 6, 2019)

One from my wife.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> One from my wife.


I didn't realize before that you were a puffin Alan... 

(anyhow, she matches your quality of pictures! V. nice )
W.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't have a lot of photos of Puffins but I did some a couple of years back on a trip to Svalbard. They are some seriously odd looking birds but you can't help but to love them.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2019)

Very nice picture, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 13, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Aussie shooter.


Thanks mate


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 26, 2019)

Recent Farne Isles puffins, So much enjoyment watching these birds


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice shots, RGB49.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 26, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice shots, RGB49.


Thanks Click


----------

